

What do you guys think of this visualizer for 3D infrastructure monitoring? - sputtagunta
http://node.civilmaps.com/visual/550ca0e69442bfd442ee5ef6.ea29e05d-5634-6cb5-a28e-5631904db792

======
dozzie
OK, what is it for and what benefit does it bring in exchange for being so
terribly slow?

~~~
sputtagunta
It is a visualizer for point cloud data. It is rendering 3D points as
particles along with the annotation layers in close to real time. The purpose
of the tool is to examine the infrastructure and make business decisions (ex.
is the Sag in the electrical wire too much)

BTW, what's the spec of your computer and your available bandwidth?

~~~
dozzie
So, you're trying to tell me I have too slow hardware to see some
visualization? Good job, I would say. How about seeing my data on a smartphone
or tablet or even on a microwave display? Requiring a decent desktop to merely
see the data is ridiculous.

~~~
sputtagunta
Thanks for the feedback. We're designing for the AutoDesk users of the world,
but you are right. Getting it working on Mobile will expand the market for us.

